# New Reaper "Bones" Dark Haven line



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Reaper Miniatures is making a change to their model range. They are shifting from metal models to a new plastic material (not sure exactly what it is). They are marketing this new line as "The prices of yesterday. The quailty of today!" 

More info can be found HERE

In one example: A model that used to cost $4.99 now costs a mere $1.99

This is great to see a company find ways to reduce their model costs and make the hobby more affordable.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Desolatemm said:


> Reaper Miniatures is making a change to their model range. They are shifting from metal models to a new plastic material (not sure exactly what it is). They are marketing this new line as "The prices of yesterday. The quailty of today!"
> 
> More info can be found HERE
> 
> ...


just started using their paints and brushes, and i am a fan. some cool minis too.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Good news, though I'm not especially impressed by the launch minis - hopefully it'll make its way to the full range (especially the Dark Heaven Legends series... wanting some for minis for my Saturday D&D party)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this is good news, pitty they dont have all the models in "Bone" yet


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I just came. . . 

To see one of the "big" companies do this is awesome. And at £1.29, it's worth picking up a werewolf to see if I can use 'em for my K.o.W undead. Here's hoping a lot more of their range moves to this price :grin:

As an aside, any speculation as to what the material may be that allows them to price them like this?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. Polymer models.. looks like another company has switched to a resin material.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, a bit torn on this one. I'm all for cheaper models, but I don't really like the orcs. I may consider conversion....

Hopefully, the range will expand quickly to include other models.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

must have these models !!!!!!

http://www.reapermini.com/LegionOfJusticeAndCaeke

they are just amazing


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> must have these models !!!!!!
> 
> http://www.reapermini.com/LegionOfJusticeAndCaeke
> 
> they are just amazing


Those are epic. 

I'd consider some of these but with shipping being between £10 - £153 it really doesn't seem that much of a bargain anymore.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

What the fuck.......are these things.......


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> Those are epic.
> 
> I'd consider some of these but with shipping being between £10 - £153 it really doesn't seem that much of a bargain anymore.


shipping is free if you spend over £35 which would be about the set if my maths is any good


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I do like the reaper minatures, they have some good Vampire models.

All for this change.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

All the minis have disappeared from the website. . .

This happened to anyone else?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Huh, that's odd. I followed the old link and found Miniatures > Bones:


> Sorry, no currently released figures could be found.


Are they re-thinking the whole concept maybe? Or at the end of it all it was a loss? Unfortunately, there's nothing addressing this on the news page.

This is disappointing. I was waiting for more Orcs before picking up any, I didn't like the ones offered.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like they're back on the site.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

It is back up for me as well. Must have been site maintenance or the like.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good good. I'm really hoping they add more to the range soon!


----------

